# recipe please



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, to get a mead you'll like (you'll like it anyway  ), let us know what you're looking for. Sweeter/drier? Traditional? Varietal? Melomel/Pyment? I have a great off-dry, fairly quick maturing pyment that's very popular if that's in your ballpark...


----------



## squarehead (Apr 13, 2004)

I quest IM looking for a traditional mead I made some last fall that had about 22 lb. of honey yeast and something like diviner 47? i cant remember all i realy know is that it wont be dune for over a year yet


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not sure I understand... you're looking for the recipe for that mead you already made?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=18;t=000001;p=1


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeast starter (make 2 days before making must)

500 ml filtered water @ 74 F.
50 ml Clover honey
1/2 t. Superfood Plus
shake to mix.

5g EC - 1118, 71B-1122 or K1-V1116 rehydrat 15 min. @ 104 F. before adding to starter.
You should have activity by the next day.

Must:

16 1/2 pounds Avocado honey
Filtered water to make 6 gallons.

Add honey & water to brew pot, heat over low flame until honey and water are blended, 1 t. Irish Moss added when must was removed from heat. Cool to 80 F. add 2 1/2 t. Superfood Plus & aerated with ballon whisk. Drain 5 gallons to the primary fermenter, and keep the last gallon in a saitized jug in the refrigerator.

Covered with sanitized cheese cloth for 4 - 7 days, stir at least once a day with a sanitized spoon to aerate. After 7 days rack to a secondary fermentor and fit with a fermentation trap. Before racking remove jug of must from the fridge to warm to room temp. After racking top up the fermentor with must from the gallon jug.

The first readings should be something like;

O.G. 1.132
P.A. 17%
F.S. 30%

I started a 6 gallon batch of this mead 11 days ago, the reading above are the reading from this batch. Yesterday after 10 days of fermenting the reading where;

S.G. 1.016
P.A. 2%
F.S. 4%
15% A.B.V.

the fermentation should be done by sunday.

Last batch of this mead I made was ready to bottle in just under 2 months, and very drinkable after a month of aging.

Anthony


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Anthony, what's FS? I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

F.S. = Fermentable Sugars (A.k.a. Balling)

Anthony


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Ah! Haven't heard that before. As a multi-beverage guy I've never been comfy calling all the gravity "fermentable", but with meads and wines it'll be largely true up to the tolerance/nutrition/oxygenation of the yeast. Thanks for that... always looking to understand folk's usages.


----------

